# Found 30 Tons of electronics.



## glauco (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi there,

I just found out a stock with 30 tons of electronic equipment. Looks like he have hundreds of lcd televisions but not much computers. However, Lcd television is a computer itself, with a lot of paladium capacitors and microchips, and as I found out in this article: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx you can extract 99,95% indium using little chemicals. The best is: the man is selling everything for US$9000,00. I'm about to find some good friends to help me out on this. Here is the link to the offer: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.

Looks I'm lucky.

Content deleted. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 7, 2014)

Ouch. 

Good luck with that one, and enjoy.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Run away!


----------



## Irons (Jul 7, 2014)

spaceships said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Good luck with that one, and enjoy.



:mrgreen:


----------



## Palladium (Jul 7, 2014)

Sounds like your the one selling it. None of what you said made any sense.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm glad spam gets erased.

B.S.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 8, 2014)

This kind of unsorted e-scrap is selling for max. 0,12€/kg in Germany....bad deal...even if it wasn't spam.


----------



## glauco (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm not a spammer, please be respectful. Other than this, this are being sell in Brazil, and I guess there are laws prohibiting e-scrap to be imported between countries, am I correct?

Well, seriously... you guys thinks that this is not a good deal? I mean, there are dozens of refrigerators, old TV, a lot of metal and a lot of electronics full of components to harvest. Only the refrigerators alone as steel pays the auction and the logistics. I'm really newbie in this world of e-recycling, so your honest opinion would be very appreciate! 9K bucks looks very cheap to me.

Regards!


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 8, 2014)

Maybe it is more worth in Brazil, because the pay level for workers is next to nothing? Interesting, though saddening, too. That would explain why so much waste gets exported from the "rich" countries.


----------



## glauco (Jul 8, 2014)

solar_plasma said:


> Maybe it is more worth in Brazil, because the pay level for workers is next to nothing? Interesting, though saddening, too. That would explain why so much waste gets exported from the "rich" countries.


Actually in Brazil we are running out of misery with 40million peoples going to mid-class workers in the last 12 years. We are having plenty of jobs, the best remuneration ever ever ever, the social difficulties are being solved, and we are doing the world cup that is being prometed by newspapers of all over the world as the best edition ever made. Including in Germany. Also, we have very restrictive laws that prohibits any kind of trash or e-trash to be imported from the "rich" countries who wants to solve their own problems pushing to others.

Anyway... imagining that that place have hundreds and hundreds of LCD screens (with all the components we know and the LCD screen with indium), dozens of old tube screens (which values US$67,63/ton in Brazil), hundreds of refrigeratos (which values $224/ton(steel) in Brazil, tons of paper (which values US$215,57 in Brazil), a lot of aluminum (US$1257/ton in Brazil)... also all the hard plastic around. I guess that, after selling these hard parts for refurbishing centers or junkyards, I would probably pay the $9k bucks the guy are asking for. He is an old man that all he wants is to clean up his building.

Any other opinion?


----------



## yar (Jul 8, 2014)

30 tons of scrap would get me $4800 at steel prices, no breakdown. If i were to buy it knowing i had the time and space to break it all down that is what I would offer. Or you could offer to haul it all out to the scrap yard and offer him 30% of what the scrap yard pays.

Edit--- can you afford to have your money tied up waiting to breakdown all that material?


----------



## glauco (Jul 8, 2014)

Well, I did some small calculations... the refrigerators are made of Stainless Steel, and this values $4,27/kg here. If the refrigerator have at least 70% of its weight in Stainless Stell and it weights 100kg, so I can get $298,9 per unit. If I'm paying $9k for all the junkie, all I need is around 30 refrigerators to pay for it. But he have a lot more. After all, my first try will be to sell first for refurbishing places, so I can get around 10~30% more for each refrigerator. Doing that, also, I will save a lot of space to store it before getting home. This looks a winning game by itself.
Also there are hundreds of microwaves, VHS, heavy things with a lot of Copper in it for $6,66/kg. Dozens and dozens of crt monitors and TVs, each one for $6... I imagine I can gain a lot of money before going to extract the precious minerals.


----------



## glauco (Jul 8, 2014)

yar said:


> 30 tons of scrap would get me $4800 at steel prices, no breakdown. If i were to buy it knowing i had the time and space to break it all down that is what I would offer. Or you could offer to haul it all out to the scrap yard and offer him 30% of what the scrap yard pays.
> 
> Edit--- can you afford to have your money tied up waiting to breakdown all that material?



Well, actually I'm looking for my friends to help me out on this. I could pay everything by myself, but I would never put all my eggs in only one basket. We are six single guys with free time after day job and with helpful familiars, so the dismantle would not last so much.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 8, 2014)

Just curious, I like to learn about foreign countries: What do you do with the chlorofluorocarbons from the refrigerators? Here you have to be licensed to be allowed to take apart refrigerators, being able to capture the gasses. That's why it is quite not that easy to get money for them at all, where I live, it's special waste.


----------



## glauco (Jul 8, 2014)

solar_plasma said:


> Just curious, I like to learn about foreign countries: What do you do with the chlorofluorocarbons from the refrigerators? Here you have to be licensed to be allowed to take apart refrigerators, being able to capture the gasses. That's why it is quite not that easy to get money for them at all, where I live, it's special waste.


I have no idea and I really don't care about these gases, as I don't believe scientifically they do any damage. But for sure there are legislations regarding it in Brazil as we are signatary of that agreement to manage these gases properly. But I have luck here: I have a contact who take care of all the electronic waste of the biggest technology enterprise in the world, and she will help me on all these questions. I guess, for example when using acids to extract PM, probably we will have to follow a lot of directives from sanitary, and she knows all of it like her right hand. After all, I plan to sell the refrigerators only to already authorized places.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Jul 8, 2014)

My apologies as you came on like a "spammer" would. Touting you have and need $$$ to make more.

If you have enough to pay for yourself and can make most back with refrigerators, why not off half up front and take the refrigerators and get the rest of the $$$ that way?

B.S.


----------



## necromancer (Jul 9, 2014)

i was thinking you could simply load it up & take it to the scrap yard.

problem solved. no sense spending the next 4 months trying to sell it. the floor space is worth cleaning it out and making room to work.
looks like a indoor scrap yard to me.


----------



## glauco (Jul 9, 2014)

necromancer said:


> i was thinking you could simply load it up & take it to the scrap yard.
> 
> problem solved. no sense spending the next 4 months trying to sell it. the floor space is worth cleaning it out and making room to work.
> looks like a indoor scrap yard to me.


You would not try to at least recover the components from the lcds? Even if you are in six persons?


----------



## everydayisalesson (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey glauco, i have scrapped stainless fridges and your weight in stainless would be closer to about 15% of your total weight, if you are lucky. It attaches to an iron frame. Another thing to remember, many times it may say stainless, and not be. I agree with the other guys, haul it in for a percentage.

Mike


----------



## glauco (Jul 9, 2014)

everydayisalesson said:


> Hey glauco, i have scrapped stainless fridges and your weight in stainless would be closer to about 15% of your total weight, if you are lucky. It attaches to an iron frame. Another thing to remember, many times it may say stainless, and not be. I agree with the other guys, haul it in for a percentage.
> 
> Mike


Great Information, Mike! So I should consider 15% of Stainless + 85% of iron? Or only the 15% of Stainless?


----------



## necromancer (Jul 9, 2014)

glauco said:


> necromancer said:
> 
> 
> > i was thinking you could simply load it up & take it to the scrap yard.
> ...




its all about the bottom line.

will you make more by scrapping it or by paying 6 people to take it apart then selling the parts as scrap?


----------



## glauco (Jul 9, 2014)

necromancer said:


> glauco said:
> 
> 
> > necromancer said:
> ...


That's the point: the idea is to unload the trucks with all the refrigerator and clean metal to scrapyards on the way home. The middle line (with all the remaining brute metals and plastics) and the bottom line (to remove the components) shall be perfomed by the six business partners (my friends with part of the $9K for the lot). With this partnership, we would be able to pay for a medium size place for some weeks during the dismantling time. We would not have to pay nobody as ourselves shall do the work.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 9, 2014)

Gluaco

Trust me this isn't going to end well for you. Listen to the people on here. I am storing 50 tonnes of TVs for someone currently and they are struggling to get £75 per tonne. Walk away it's more hassle than it's worth.

Jon


----------



## artart47 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi Glouco ! 
I am in wisconsin. I envy the remarkable turnaround that your country, Peru and several other South American nations have gone thru !
The standard of living is now much better than in the united states. Have two friends who have been living in Peru for many years.
With the large middle class and the cash they have to spend, you may be able to recoup your investment by reselling. One of the computer repair stores that I receive computer scrap from,gets dozens of lcd tvs, ( I give then ones that I pick up ) They have one guy who tests them, takes parts from one and repair another tv. They are making good money reselling large-screen-lcd tv's. they also sell boards and other parts online.
Per-haps there is a profit there!
Good Luck
artart47


----------



## glauco (Jul 10, 2014)

spaceships said:


> Gluaco
> 
> Trust me this isn't going to end well for you. Listen to the people on here. I am storing 50 tonnes of TVs for someone currently and they are struggling to get £75 per tonne. Walk away it's more hassle than it's worth.
> 
> Jon


You guys are very correct! Instead of having all that work, I will do inventory, look for scrapyards next to the stock and sell everything to them directly. Actually I already found two very interested on the material. This way I can pay everything by myself according to scrapyards' proposals. If this don't worth, at least I will pass some interesting hours inventorying and getting experience on scrap with my father :lol: 

Very thanks folks!


----------



## glauco (Jul 10, 2014)

artart47 said:


> Hi Glouco !
> I am in wisconsin. I envy the remarkable turnaround that your country, Peru and several other South American nations have gone thru !
> The standard of living is now much better than in the united states. Have two friends who have been living in Peru for many years.
> With the large middle class and the cash they have to spend, you may be able to recoup your investment by reselling. One of the computer repair stores that I receive computer scrap from,gets dozens of lcd tvs, ( I give then ones that I pick up ) They have one guy who tests them, takes parts from one and repair another tv. They are making good money reselling large-screen-lcd tv's. they also sell boards and other parts online.
> ...


Hey Art!
Actually I'm really not interested in opening a business, I don't want to work anymore 8) . I'm interested in refining PM just as hobbie and to safe-guard myself and my family... I'm about to negotiate all these electronics because is a good opportunity to learn some and get some money to finance this hobbie.


----------



## artart47 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey Glauco!
I'm just wondering! How did the deal work out? And, how's the hobbie going? 
artart47


----------

